# Survey for Professional Photographers



## stefanderson (Apr 19, 2010)

So I have to interview a digital photographer for a school project. Here are a few questions if you would be so kind as to answer them and help me out with the assignment, I would be very thankful! It would be nice if you could also include your website so I could check out some of your work.

Much Thanks! 

-Stefan.

*Questions:
*

_What type of photography do you specialize in?

What type of photography gives you the most business?

How do you market yourself?

What is your schedule like? Do you shoot all day?

Do you shoot mostly in studio or on location?

Do you have assistants? 

When you have a shoot what is the process? Who is there? Art director? Producer? What goes on?

What is your pricing/rates like? How did you come up with those?

Do you have anything published? How did you do it?

Do you have any advice for me as a photography student?_


----------



## stefanderson (Apr 23, 2010)

Someone.....anyone?


----------

